# Login inccorect

## dy2io

Problem się objawia tym że niestety nie moge się zalogowac na żądne konto tj. root i user.

Nie bardzo wiem co zrobić.

znalazłem podpowiedź aby przeczytać logi

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/linux-login-incorrect-login-152196/

jedna nie za bardzo wiem jak się do tego zabrać.

----------

## lsdudi

za pomocą czego się próbujesz zalogować?

----------

## dy2io

Za pomocą konsoli.

Problem udało się rozwiązać :Smile: 

odpowiedź tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-168059-start-0.html

Do przeprowadzenia tego potrzebny jest system zgodny z zainstalowanym na komputerze (amd64 na płycie musi być amd64)

----------

